# Qvadriga



## Foxbat (Mar 17, 2014)

This is a tactical turn-based chariot racing game. I saw it and decided against it. The graphics are nothing special and I didn't think a game of this type would be up to much. It wasn't until I saw what others were saying about it that I decided to take the plunge. I have to say that it is very addictive. In the campaign, you can travel the Roman Empire racing at various locations. Most races end with dead horses, broken chariots and sometimes dead Avrigas (charioteers). You can block, crash and generally maim your opponent as well as simply racing them. 

Virtual Ben Hur

What I have learned from this game:
1) If your chariot breaks, it is not a good idea to hold on to the reins being dragged along the ground for 3 laps. you won't win but you most likely will die.
2) Do the dirty on others before they do it to you.

Here's a clip.
Qvadriga ~ 02 Iron Chariots of Camulodunum - YouTube


----------

